# Cub Cadet 1450



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Last winter, my 1450 with the Kohler 14HP K321 stopped running as i was plowing. It started to spit and sputter and then just quit. I parked it and left it til the warmer weather came around, and when i went to start it again, it sort of "sneezed" out of the intake on the carb. I was able to eventually get it going by removing the air cleaner assembly and holding my hand over the intake on the carb. It gives me a hard time but it will eventually start up this way. And once it starts, it seems to run normal. Any ideas on what the problem could be with it? Im kinda thinking timing but i dont see how the timing couldve changed so suddenly and ive never even had the motor apart.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Your valve timing didn't change, however the ignition timing may have. I'd check the points to be sure they are still set correctly and haven't loosened/moved on you. That should be a battery coil ignition, so the points are what sets the ignition timing on that unit. Also check the plunger that opens the points for wear. I'd also drop the bowl on the carburetor and see if there is any dirt/water/varnish in the carb. A lean running engine can backfire when starting due to the poor mixture. I've seen that myself more than once. Especially since you were using it to blow snow, I'd suspect some moisture may have gotten into the fuel system. You could drop in some isopropyl alcohol (ISO-HEET) and see if that helps. Still wouldn't hurt to check the carb.


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

I did adjust the points better and it has stopped the sneezing. Thanks for your help!


----------

